# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Rock-crawling buggy - GIF

## Altair

Rock-crawling buggy.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Offroad buggy suspension test drop - GIF
Coastal Research Amphibious Buggy - video
1966 swamp buggy racing video

----------

baja (Apr 26, 2020),

high-side (Apr 26, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Apr 26, 2020),

Rangi (Apr 25, 2020),

Scotty12 (Apr 25, 2020),

Seedtick (Apr 25, 2020),

verticalmurph (Apr 25, 2020)

----------


## IntheGroove

That thing is worthless...

----------

